
NTSB cites drivers in fatal Tesla crash, and photos tell the harrowing story - skolos
https://www.autoblog.com/2020/03/19/ntsb-investigation-tesla-autopilot-florida-fatal-crash/
======
eqvinox
Doesn't load / redirects the entire page to an ad network(???)

Alternate article with some pictures: [https://electrek.co/2020/03/20/tesla-
criticism-deaths-autopi...](https://electrek.co/2020/03/20/tesla-criticism-
deaths-autopilot-crashes-ntsb/)

~~~
jiveturkey
interesting difference in headlines.

TFA: "drivers at fault"

electrek: "telsa partially at fault"

of special note because, since electrek sounds like an pro-industry site, they
have twisted the report headline to be as anti-tesla as they can.

both articles themselves are pretty weak, but the electrek one is at least the
better of the two.

~~~
AtlasBarfed
electrek is about as pro-tesla as it gets.

------
AtlasBarfed
The semi was probably doing 800# gorilla driving: the Tesla may have had right
of way, but semis are sometimes going to do things that force people to stop
for them.

